# 56 Jungle Green



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

drug home a 56 jungle green oval yesterday.

I got an email from a friend that said he knows someone with an oval they are getting rid of. he told the owner that i would be a good person to own it. The owner emailed me and we went throught the details and i told him i wanted it and would come get it from him Sunday. so after a long 500+ mile round trip it sits in my garage now. 

as found. been here for 4 years












































































































All tucked in the garage. 










All the bits that came with it










Good working 12v tranny. neew seals. new brakes. new tires, 



















OG 36hp motor. unknow conditions but spins freely



















correct H replacement apron












there is a fair amount of rust in the heater channels. both sides need to be replaced. Rust on the bottom of each door and rust in both rear quarters in front of the tires.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Worked out a deal today and scored both side heater channels 










Also scored a 40 hp motor form my friend Marcell Campbell


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Cool!!


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice score. If anyone can bring it back to life you can.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Replace the re apron today. I remove the apron and left the inner structure that the engine seal attached to. the replacement one was not the best and i wanted to keep as much OG paint as i could. took a Little long but am happy with the results

Before































































































































After


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DO WORK TIGHTNUTS!! I GUESS THE OTHER OTHER PROJECT IS ON HOLD NOW. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> DO WORK TIGHTNUTS!! I GUESS THE OTHER OTHER PROJECT IS ON HOLD NOW.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


:thumbup::thumbup:


yeah the 64 is on hold for a bit. 56 > 64 :laugh::laugh:

got the rear all complete. fitted the rear fenders " not correct year fenders but whatever" and installed the deck lid. things line up pretty good. 












started in the on the front apron.passengersanger side was hit lightly at some point in its life. I removed the apron and innerwheele weel section. welded a bracket on the front of the quarter section and pitled ip out the best i could. didn't want to weld a right side clip on so i just pulled it out and hammer and dolly it. I will weld the new apron on this weekend after i pick it up. 
























































Before









After


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

while waiting on the front apron to show up i decided to cleanup the passenger side front quarter to see what the end result will look like. 

removed some of the surface rust to get more green to show through. then clear coated it to see how it will look. 


I LIKE IT A LOT!!

before the cleanup










after i removed the surface rust.










clear coat results. this is what the car will look like when done.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

THIS CHIT GONNA BE SO PURTY. CONTINUE ON BRO, GREAT WORK AS USUAL:thumbup::thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

keep at it, this could be awesome!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> THIS CHIT GONNA BE SO PURTY. CONTINUE ON BRO, GREAT WORK AS USUAL:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


thansk bruda. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

worked on both heater channel this weekend. passangers side just got some patch work. It wasn't as bad as the driver side. 

Passanger side front inner fender repair
































































Passanger side heater cannel repair














































started in on the priver side complete heater channel replacement 





































got it about 80% complete. got some patch pannle to complete yet.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

HOOOOOOO RAAAAAAY. patch panel looks great , and the heater channel dose too. You gonna run HEAT with all that sunshine you have over there? 

opcorn:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> HOOOOOOO RAAAAAAY. patch panel looks great , and the heater channel dose too. You gonna run HEAT with all that sunshine you have over there?
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks man. Yeah I will be running heat. :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn dude!!!! That is a hell of a score. Can't wait to see what awesomeness comes of this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

been doing lots of work on the 56. replaced the pan halves. built a set of notched extended springplates. installed the trans and motor. found out the #1 cylinder seized to the side wall at some point. I was told that the motor probably needed rebuilt. Built the front safari window frame. started figuring out the shape rear safari window. 

Progress Photos
































































Got to build the sliders for it so its just propped up for now.



















Started shaping hte back to see if i can make the bends before bending up section.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

dang tightnuts, you make chit look easy. this car will be real nice, and then you'll sell it!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::thumbup:


Only Way I Would Sell/trade This One Its For A Bus. Lmao


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking good dude. This will be a cool little driver when you finish it up, jungle green is a good color.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Mang..


----------



## MKIVdubber (Aug 22, 2013)

Pictures won't display...:banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

They Are Working For Me?


----------



## oxsign (Sep 27, 2006)

Work for me, and it looks real nice so far.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

with as many panels i have had to replace. Its at the point where its actually going to get repainted. If all the fenders, hoods and doors where OG then it would stay patina'd.

been doing some work


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got me a 4 tab hood yesterday thats damn near in perfect shape . and scored a perfectly working 019


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

Get it girl

:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

ZOMBIEEATER. said:


> Get it girl
> 
> :beer:


Justin what are you doing posting over here. :laugh::laugh:



:thumbup:


----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> Justin what are you doing posting over here. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:



lol I really dont post anywhere anymore.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

ZOMBIEEATER. said:


> lol I really dont post anywhere anymore.




Yeah. Everyone Has slowed Down


----------



## batool100 (Jan 11, 2014)

looking really good wants me to start working on mine again


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Started messing with the 55 today. Snowboard season over back to the garage. Lol

Getting start getting the pan mocked up for air ride. Tomorrow I will do the panhead shorten.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

this thread needs more flux core welding and dyna glass filler. 


:wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Started messing with the 55 today. Snowboard season over back to the garage. Lol
> 
> Getting start getting the pan mocked up for air ride. Tomorrow I will do the panhead shorten.


AIR RIDE!!!:facepalm: Did you go and turn into a tender a$$ as you grew older??? You know you got to go static, and ride like chit to be a real hard a$$ ACVW guy.:screwy: Dang Tightnuts done went soft on us.:banghead::banghead::banghead: next thing I know you will be putting some 17" wheels and stretched tires on it.:what::what: Fuk'n A dude!!:laugh::laugh: 

:sly::sly:

Good to see some movement back in this build. I always luved JAVA green.:thumbup::thumbup::beer:



now back to work bro. opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> AIR RIDE!!!:facepalm: Did you go and turn into a tender a$$ as you grew older??? You know you got to go static, and ride like chit to be a real hard a$$ ACVW guy.:screwy: Dang Tightnuts done went soft on us.:banghead::banghead::banghead: next thing I know you will be putting some 17" wheels and stretched tires on it.:what::what: Fuk'n A dude!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> :sly::sly:
> 
> ...


LMFAO. It started out as an airside set up but I have started out that way and many rides and have yet to actually do it. Bwahahah. always wanted to try air ride but this one will most likely fall to the same thing they all do. Static.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I always want to do air on cars too, then I get the welder out, build the beam, put the car together and never think about it again. I think the trick for me is going to have to be buying air before I do something then just conveniently have it lying around the garage.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Did some work today

Panhead shorten
Built a 4" beam 
Built the drop spindles 
Installed everything.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

weaponized kitten said:


> I think the trick for me is going to have to be buying air before I do something then just conveniently have it lying around the garage.


i'll probably have to do air when i get married.

so needless to say i won't ever have to do air :laugh:





LooseNuts said:


> *Built a 4" beam
> Built the drop spindles*


wait a damn minute...i see no air beam in this, none at all. where's the nude pics of katy perry and air ride beam? 


disappoint. first no flux core welding and now this. :facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Panhead finished


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Bought me some cool bits today. 

56 only heater channels and both sections for the firewall


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

as biz would say "damn it feel' s good to see people up on it" and I hear Jordon sparks singing "No Air" for some reason.

looks god as usual tightnuts :thumbup: :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> as biz would say "damn it feel' s good to see people up on it" and I hear Jordon sparks singing "No Air" for some reason.
> 
> looks god as usual tightnuts :thumbup: :thumbup: opcorn:





Thx. Dood. But who the Fook is Jordan sparks ???? :facepalm::what:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Body braced up. Welded in some old Half doors and old rusty heater channels removed. New Gerson channels are scheduled to be here next week


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Dang!! Do work tightnuts!! I can't believe it's been 2yrs since I got mine. If I only had time, money,and skills it would be moving along like this.
you remember this I'm sure.:beer:



on with the build.opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Was that pic from yesterday or 2 years ago. Lol. Yeah I remember. Send it over my way if you want. I will take GOOD care of it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Faked up some bullet fenders as my bullets fenders are trashed 










Got my funky green heater channels and firewall sections 










Welded in the firewall sections and test fit the heater channels. The fit perfect.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking good nutz! You going to do a trans raise and flat'n the rear floors also? Firewall looks nice and the heater channels look to fit nicely also.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx dood. No, no trans raise or flat pan on this one. Just a descent solid driver.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got the passenger side in and door fits perfect. 





























Also was really wanting to see if I could save the front apron. Didn't want to use some cheap aftermarket one. Pretty happy with the results


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Did a little work today. Reinstalled the OG front apron. Welded in the driver side channels. Fixed the bottom side of the driver side door. Also had a gap on the driver side A pillar so had to bend up a new piece and weld it in. I had to bottle jack the piller at the windshield out a bit to get the door to swing. Something at some point in its life landed on it and pushed it in. Door swings nice and clear now


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

HURRRAY FOR PROGRESS!! Good job on the bottom half brah and the trophy club Tightnuts !!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> HURRRAY FOR PROGRESS!! Good job on the bottom half brah and the trophy club Tightnuts !!:thumbup:


Thx dood. 

That's only part of the trophy stash. I had enought to fill half that garage at on point. I ended up not accepting them from anything other than national series and state races. Lol. 


Did a bunch of small things last night. Door latch rework brake stuff. Nothin with taking pictures of. I did finish the passenger side front inner fender metal work.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

did some metal fab/work on the driverside inner fender. still got to finish it up. i will post finished pictures tonight


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Did some work on the driver side rear quarter


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE UPDATE TIGHTNUTS! Your build skills seem to be improving with each cut and weld. Car is gonna be sic till sold<  opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup: thanks brudda 


Still not totally happy with my Sheetmetal welding. I still rush it a bit so it tends to warp a bit still. Plus I need to get my welder on the bottle. Flux sucks for Sheetmetal work. I know I know.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Did a bunch of work yesterday. Installed the new tire well metal section. Installed a new rear lower quarter 
Section. Finished up all the brackets for the front safari Window. Got to make the sliders and install the glass













































Install the headlight tubes 





























Didn't take a pic of it welded in yet


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished the safari window today. And started rust repair on the front firewall


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Luv the front safari. You gonna do the rear also? Nice work Tightnuts and you didn't strike me as the golfing type.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Luv the front safari. You gonna do the rear also? Nice work Tightnuts and you didn't strike me as the golfing type.:thumbup:



Thx dood. The plan is to do the rear yes. 

Yeah I golf. Those are my old set of king cobras and big Bertha drivers. Got a new full set of callaways in the back set if the truck. I don't play as much as I would like. Tho. Lol.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Progress pic aren't impressive the last couple days. Doing all the small things. Finishing up the pan Shim link pins. Install brake lines. Brake pads. Etc. I did score a sweet bumper set and oval window.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice bumpers!! Now hang that towel so it can dry properly! :sly:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Nice bumpers!! Now hang that towel so it can dry properly! :sly:



Don't worry about another mans towel 
:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Body finally bolted to the pan. Finishing up the doors this week. Tires show up tomorrow. On the ground rolling no motor tomorrow or Wednesday. Still got many things to do. But it is almost there.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> Body finally bolted to the pan. Finishing up the doors this week. Tires show up tomorrow. On the ground rolling no motor tomorrow or Wednesday. Still got many things to do. But it is almost there.


This would make a sic fenderless rat. Beam extender and the patina is great!!! Just saying it could go that direction, but I like the way its going better:thumbup: now get the lambo doors done and this thing will be outstanding!!!:what:

Nice progress nuts!!:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol I hear what your saying. The look is there for a sick volksrod. Thank dood. Hope to have the doors done this week


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

After 25+ years in a field rusting away. In the last 5 weeks I have replaced the pans. The lower 4" of the body added new shoes and chopped up and narrowed suspension. Built a custom safari window Got it 80% complete and rolled this bitch outside. Don't get it twisted still got lots to do. Still trying to locate some rear fenders.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

beat up b3 wagon that's more than one color with a trash bag driver's window next to an 80's tow behind camper next to the ratted out beetle with no rear fenders. Griswold much? :laugh: you're seriously F'ed if you ever live in a place with a strict HOA. 

progress is rolling along nicely though :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Bwahahah. All parked next to and in front of the 2014 CC. Fuk them HOA's. Won't ever live in one.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

lookin good nuts! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> lookin good nuts! :thumbup::beer:


Thx dood. :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Started in on the rear safari Friday.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Finished up the rear safari today


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice progress. I expect to see it running and driving next Tuesday after the long weekend!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx. Naw camping this weekend. No Vw work.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

lovin this car. Great work on the windows ... are the sides factory or are those custom as well


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are custom too! I've never seen anything like it. This build is so Tightnuts, it's TITS!!:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx for the complements. As for the sliders. The ones on the front are custom. The ones for the rear are actually bus safari sliders. They worked perfect for the rear but to short for the front.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> I'm pretty sure they are custom too! I've never seen anything like it. This build is so Tightnuts, it's TITS!!:beer:



:laugh::thumbup: thx brudda


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Outside


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DANG TIGHTNUTS, YOU STILL AINT CUT THAT GRASS BEFORE THE PICS ?? MAN UP AND PUT DAT B.I. ON THE PAVEMENT!! :facepalm:


I had to..... before steaksause beat me to it.

Car looks bada$$ mang!! Love the progress.:beer:


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Love that MK II on snowflakes in the background of the last pic


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Car is looking awesome, love the front and rear safaris!!! And @WFOX93 that's a mk1.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

TerrorSwain said:


> And @WFOX93 that's a mk1


That it is, I was mistaken. Still a sweet old jetta either way.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

WFox93 said:


> That it is, I was mistaken. Still a sweet old jetta either way.


Hell yeah it is. Didn't mean to come off like a dick, so I apologize if I did.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx doods. The mk1 jetta is my sons. He also has a mk2 passat wagon. It's a VW fam for sure. Mama rolls a 2014 CC


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

LooseNuts said:


> Thx doods. The mk1 jetta is my sons. He also has a mk2 passat wagon. It's a VW fam for sure. Mama rolls a 2014 CC


My 90 passat sedan is what started my love affair with VWs, now its hard to imagine myself driving anything but a VW.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> He also has a mk2 passat wagon.


nope. can't believe i just read that.

mk2 passat wagon? doood even emkay4 kiddies know their b3,b4,b5 passat wagons. first, shots in the grass then mk2 passat wagons :facepalm: what's next, lowered baywindows?? JD having that split back on the road? end of the world type shiz??


oh and tell your son to buy my mk1 raceylands for that GLI mk1 of his. get it looking all proper like :thumbup: 


and this thread needs more paint, for realz. harbor freight has a wicked paint gun for $35. grab some shopline primer and single stage paint and get all HOA compliant with that proper looking whip :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> nope. can't believe i just read that.
> 
> mk2 passat wagon? doood even emkay4 kiddies know their b3,b4,b5 passat wagons. first, shots in the grass then mk2 passat wagons :facepalm: what's next, lowered baywindows?? JD having that split back on the road? end of the world type shiz??
> 
> ...


First off yet you read that. Second yep I was way wrong on the mk2 statement. Don't know which mk or B whatever one it is. Lol Third I have made many statements that I don't really know sh1t about the years of which Vw was which after the fatchick. Never really cared. Watch your mouth about the paint crap. Sh1ts not getting painted. And the oval was only in the grass to get my friend 2006 Audi wagon in the garage. All my other family's cars take up all my street parking. Now go weld something.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> nope. can't believe i just read that.
> 
> mk2 passat wagon? doood even emkay4 kiddies know their b3,b4,b5 passat wagons. first, shots in the grass then mk2 passat wagons :facepalm: what's next, lowered baywindows?? JD having that split back on the road? end of the world type shiz??
> 
> ...





LooseNuts said:


> First off yet you read that. Second yep I was way wrong on the mk2 statement. Don't know which mk or B whatever one it is. Lol Third I have made many statements that I don't really know sh1t about the years of which Vw was which after the fatchick. Never really cared. Watch your mouth about the paint crap. Sh1ts not getting painted. And the oval was only in the grass to get my friend 2006 Audi wagon in the garage. All my other family's cars take up all my street parking. Now go weld something.


YEA, What he said x2. I think? I'm still laughing bout the JD split/ end of world/ HOA compliant comment, and cant get my thoughts together. Steaksauce is a Fool, but a truthful one.:laugh: 


Now, Tightnuts get back to building man since the camping trip has come to an end. opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I painted up the rear safari window. Still waiting on the two new sliders. Just got an old jacked up one in there now to hold it open all cool like. :laugh: still got to get the pinch weld seal too.


----------



## Chim (Jul 21, 2008)

Was this on a trailer for sale at Woodburn this last weekend?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

On the trailer yes. For sale no. My plan was to take it off the trailer and just set it in the show. But it was a bitch to get it on the trailer so it just stayed there lol.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

WTF??? I never thought I would see the day that Tightnuts would build a Fukin trailer queen!!:facepalm:

It still looks bad a$$ with the safaris even if it wont be driven much!:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> WTF??? I never thought I would see the day that Tightnuts would build a Fukin trailer queen!!:facepalm:
> 
> It still looks bad a$$ with the safaris even if it wont be driven much!:laugh:


Bwahaha. Well I wasn't going to push it all the way there hahahah


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got my rear fenders and rear bumper installed


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

germanblake said:


>


X2 TIGHTNUTS is a mang on a mission. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::thumbup:


Now if I just can not have customer parts to build also. Lol. JK I need them to find the project. Lol


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

Wow looks great so far!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got my new safari sliders today


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good tightnuts. Looks like they open it a little more.:thumbup:

I wonder how much rear downforce it will add at speed??????:sly: :laugh:


edit to say I OWN PAGE FOUR ........... until the next post at least!!:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Lmao. I bet is get a tad more traction. Hahah


I picked up a very nice and complete 56 door last night.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Been doin all te little bits to the 55

Picked up a 36hp 










Picked up a correct 55/56 only ignition. 










Installed the blinker switch after clean up. And gonna run the wheel as is 










Got all the dash bits in except the radio 










Installed the motor. 









And then just some pics


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbup: loving the progress. nice pickup on the 36. I finally managed to track one down that i can install the judson kit my old man has. I don't have anything to put it in yet, but thats never the hard part


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

HOOOO.... RRRAAAAY for progress!! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> HOOOO.... RRRAAAAY for progress!! :thumbup:


:laugh::laugh:




The car has some very good patina IMO

So match the fame I say. I call it Salt-Tina. 

Add salt to raw steel and spray bottle it down. In a day or two I will match the car 





























I also didn't like how the rear safari turned out. Soooo. Make a new one


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: FOR SALTINA!! Here on the other side of the states we just let it sit and it patina's if we want it or not!:banghead:

thanks for pics, it's been boring here.:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Lol. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Patina matched safari window is done. 

After the salt treatment. I sprayed it down with a vinegar and bleach water solution. 

Yesterday 









Today


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

Are you going to "saltina" the rest of the window frames too?
I think it would look pretty good judging how the first one came out.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I will on the rear oval safari. The quarter popouts are aluminum so they would need to be painted if I wanted them to match. The idea is to get the safaris to appear as if they are OG to the car. Side popouts are as they would be.


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Not a man-crush or anything, but I love your thread. :thumbup:

:heart:
:vampire:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

barryf1fan said:


> Not a man-crush or anything, but I love your thread. :thumbup:
> 
> :heart:
> :vampire:


:thumbup::thumbup: right on thanks. 


Just can't wait to drive it!!!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Was really hoping you were going to do a full restore with all the work you've put into it, but hopefully it will make a good rat the way you want! If you need any 36 hp stuff let me know our one buddy has some 30hp stuff tucked away!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Blade3562 said:


> Was really hoping you were going to do a full restore with all the work you've put into it, but hopefully it will make a good rat the way you want! If you need any 36 hp stuff let me know our one buddy has some 30hp stuff tucked away!


I'm sure there's a few hoping to see the same thing. But it took mother nature 60 year to create that paint job. So I will keep it that way as long as I own it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got the car all done and spend 2 weekends ago trying to get it fired up and running and driving. Motor did everything it was supposed to to start. Spend Friday through Sunday doing everything I could. Only to find out I had virtually no compresion in all 4 cylinder. So taking the time to rebuild the top end. Sucks. So close to driving. 



















Got my wiring harness all in


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good bro! Hate to hear it didn't fill like starting. I like the rust in the left rear quarter. In the last pic it looks like a side profile of a man in a hardhat, or maybe its you in a welding helmet. Anyways nice to see progress.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Inspiring.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Looks good bro! Hate to hear it didn't fill like starting. I like the rust in the left rear quarter. In the last pic it looks like a side profile of a man in a hardhat, or maybe its you in a welding helmet. Anyways nice to see progress.:thumbup::beer:


Thanks bro


Bwahaha. I to totally didn't see it before but I see what your seeing now. That's funny Sh1t.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

took the 55 for its first drive this weekend after 25+ years for sitting. it was so awesome.


----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats LooseNuts!!!! That's pretty friggen awesome!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE!!! CONGRATS TIGHTNUTS, LOOKS GOOD BRO.:thumbup:

WAS THAT A FOR SALE SIGN I SEEN ON THE RIGHT REAR QUATER GLASS???


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

TerrorSwain said:


> Congrats LooseNuts!!!! That's pretty friggen awesome!


thx dood



JDII said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!! CONGRATS TIGHTNUTS, LOOKS GOOD BRO.:thumbup:
> 
> WAS THAT A FOR SALE SIGN I SEEN ON THE RIGHT REAR QUATER GLASS???



yep and runs like a clock too. has the most HP for a 36 i have ever driven. 

LOL nope it wasn't. but everything has a price. bwahaha


----------



## Golf2.0T (Jun 21, 2003)

awesome, congrats!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thx. It's been fun so far


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Whose Jetta haha. Congrats on getting it going!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That's my sons. 

Thanks


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Didn't 100% like the way my rear oval safari ended up sooooo. Start over. Mad a nice jig last night and bent up a new frame tonight


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

damn man. Looks killer! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks
I finisjed the rear oval safari lastnight






































Dove it to work today for its first long drive did realy good.


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

man that thing looks awesome, so happy to see it running and able to make trips, also love all the patina and keeping original, great work

also,
just out of curiosity does it go fast enough to use on the highway or have you been that far yet? 
I only ask because the original engine I know has less power than the original engine in the later model one like the 73 we have and anything above like 50 was slightly terrifying and the car really didn't want to go much over 60


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks dood. 

It drive on the freeway nicely. Does about 60mph with the 36hp motor


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sent yesterday making it March the patina.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got a few items in the last week for the car

set of Albert swan necks
set of polished Fuchs
and an Original set of full aussi flash trim just arrived from Australia


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

Love the new bits! can't wait to see them all on the car.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

forgot a pic lol


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Chit's getting Thick in here Tightnuts. Car looks good Bro. You gunna two tone it? Put any color inside the trim? Maybe some polished/satin textured aluminum plate inside the trim instead of paint? Do work mang!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Chit's getting Thick in here Tightnuts. Car looks good Bro. You gunna two tone it? Put any color inside the trim? Maybe some polished/satin textured aluminum plate inside the trim instead of paint? Do work mang!:thumbup:



at first I was planning to faxutina some flat black in-between but now im thinking no on the two tone 


thanks dood :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Aussie Flash Trim installed


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Trim looks good MATE!! Them fuchs are gonna set it off.:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Trim looks good MATE!! Them fuchs are gonna set it off.:thumbup:opcorn:



:thumbup: thanks 

hopefully get them on this week


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got my new shoes all mounted up today. adapters should be here this week.


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbup:
let me know if you ever want to sell the wheels


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks good. I need some of this in my life


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

:thumbup: so awesome!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks guys :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got my wheels mounted and installed last night


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## TerrorSwain (Mar 5, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> got my wheels mounted and installed last night


God damn dude. You do some seriously amazing work!!!!! It looks so awesome!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks Tits Tightnuts!! Have you settled on an asking price yet! I don't imagine it will stay in your garage for long.:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Looks Tits Tightnuts!! Have you settled on an asking price yet! I don't imagine it will stay in your garage for long.:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


Lol. NFS.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got me some new bits

Randar Wheels super latches for the quarter popouts. And painted clear between the trim 






































And I pic of it parked with my 14 CC Rline


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

pics from this weekend. courtesy of my 15 year old daughter


----------



## kinkerstinker (May 9, 2008)

should be cool to see the difference in the cleared area in the coming time. :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

got me some new items.

Allstate single wheel trailer and found and NOS Allstate tail light too 





































NOS light


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

dude that trailer is so cool. I just spent the last 10 minutes looking up youtube videos with that trailer


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

WFox93 said:


> dude that trailer is so cool. I just spent the last 10 minutes looking up youtube videos with that trailer


Thx dood. I've always liked them and always wanted one just never could find one


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Great stuff :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks :thumbup::thumbup:



The Photo shoot of The Dirty Pickle when down Saturday.

here's just a couple pics


----------



## WFox93 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's looks so cool sitting there with the trailer like that. Out of curiosity; the logo on the side. Is that vinyl, paint, or Photoshop?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

WFox93 said:


> That's looks so cool sitting there with the trailer like that. Out of curiosity; the logo on the side. Is that vinyl, paint, or Photoshop?


thank you. the decal is vinyl decal. they are from ROTHFINK Industries. They sent them to me for the photo shoot. 

you can order them off there website if you want. if you do tell them I sent you please. :thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.rothfinkindustries.com/product/rothfink-rust-logo-decals


----------



## rickybobby1989 (Mar 10, 2012)

Your bug looks awesome man, I think i might order that decal for my bug.


----------

